# Lets Start Planning



## Bill The Grill Guy

for next years BBQ Central get together.  

My folks would love to have everyone back next year at the campground http://www.smallcountry.com so lets start looking at the calendars early.

June 15th is out because SOME people (Wittdog) wont come on Fathers Day weekend.

June 20, 21, 22?
    The only KCBS event near here on that weekend was Mint Hill which got cancelled.
July 18, 19, 20?
     This weekend is one week before Stevensville MD and Franklin PA.

Anyone interested?


----------



## wittdog

July 18,19,20 sounds doable...


----------



## Chiles

July 18 is good for me as well.  It's going to be hot around there that time of year.

Chiles


----------



## Bruce B

Let me check with Food Lion and see when they get their Pork Loin deliveries....I'll get back with you.


----------



## john pen

Either dates work for me..


----------



## Uncle Bubba

July might be doable.


----------



## Griff

You know I just might come down and melt for a while in July. I was hoping someone would start planning early.


----------



## The Crazy Redneck

The Crazy Rednecks' are going to put this on our calendars.  We wish we could have made this years but just found out about it when we met Bill and Gary at Pigs in the Park in Danville.  It doe not matter on the date for us.  It is to far in advance to say if anything will conflict.


----------



## Rag1

Give me a date and I'll be there.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ

July would work that's my vacation time next year from my 'real' job.. Shouldnt be a problem to make it.


----------



## Unity

BMW MOA said:
			
		

> BMW Motorcycle Owners of America
> 2008 International Rally
> Gillette, WY, July 17 - 20, 2008.


  

--John  8) 
(We already have room reservations.)


----------



## LarryWolfe

Unity said:
			
		

> BMW MOA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMW Motorcycle Owners of America
> 2008 International Rally
> Gillette, WY, July 17 - 20, 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --John  8)
> (We already have room reservations.)
Click to expand...


You have enough time to cancel and get your money back John!


----------



## KyBlueBBQ

Yeah there aint nothin in Wyomin that you really wanna see anyhow. Cows, Hills, Rocks, and Dirt... Lmao


----------



## Forkin Pork

Hey, I was just checkin with the boss.......I mean my wife..........I mean, ohhhh, never mind!   
Look, the trip sounds good to me and the camp site looks great, I'd love to goes with my son, we love BBQ and fishin.
How long would it take me to drive down from CT-NY metro area?
Ohh....I getting a cabin.  [smilie=a_madtongue.gif] ...you know >[smilie=hump.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Northsmoke said:
			
		

> Hey, I was just checkin with the boss.......I mean my wife..........I mean, ohhhh, never mind!
> Look, the trip sounds good to me and the camp site looks great, I'd love to goes with my son, we love BBQ and fishin.
> How long would it take me to drive down from CT-NY metro area?
> Ohh....I getting a cabin.  [smilie=a_madtongue.gif] ...you know >[smilie=hump.gif]



Well, we are about 2 hours from DC if that helps.  Love to have ya join us.


----------



## Forkin Pork

Think Im gonna run one of those map quest searches....they usually estimate the travel time.
How the fishing in that there lake anyway?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Northsmoke said:
			
		

> Think Im gonna run one of those map quest searches....they usually estimate the travel time.
> How the fishing in that there lake anyway?



Citation Crappy and Bass.  Here is one that a kid caught last year at the cook off.


----------



## Forkin Pork

I was hoping the fish were bigger, but what the heck, I can stick to my second favorite sport. 
So how's the beer drinkin?  [smilie=wine.gif] 
At least with this sport if I'm carrying three stringers of six the game warden usually won't bother me!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Northsmoke said:
			
		

> I was hoping the fish were bigger, but what the heck, I can stick to my second favorite sport.
> So how's the beer drinkin?  [smilie=wine.gif]
> At least with this sport if I'm carrying three stringers of six the game warden usually won't bother me!



LMAOROTF.  We deffantly drank enough beer last year.


----------



## WildFireEric

Northsmoke said:
			
		

> Think Im gonna run one of those map quest searches....they usually estimate the travel time.
> How the fishing in that there lake anyway?



Don't ask me for directions. Took me 4 hours from Fairfax VA using one of them yahoo maps. I had much luck using their website's map to get home. Not to mention only one lady at the BP? in Luisa ever heard of Small Country and told us where to find it.

I think either weekend works for me.


----------



## Forkin Pork

Well then, lets get packin and start yahooin. We got a a game!
Hey wait a minute!!!!!!!! 
Who slowed the music down and stop the beer merry-go-round. (someone's using cash instead of plastic)

Dam Red Necks


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

So what's the deal Bill? The shagging wagon is up for a road trip! Need a firm date and need to make reservations.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Rag1

Lets get it together......I have to plan around my Social Security Check


----------



## john pen

Bump (so to speak)....putting in for the days off this week...got room for a bus ?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

john pen said:
			
		

> Bump (so to speak)....putting in for the days off this week...got room for a bus ?



Oh yeah.  Bring it on.  Working on all the paper work now.  Should have the entry forms and such ready in a few weeks.  Glad your trying to make it.


----------

